# Can you "overfeed" a steer??



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

I know this sounds like a dumb question. Can you overfeed a steer if you feed them commercial feed or things like cornstalks?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Yes, cattle can overeat. You may want to read this
http://beef.osu.edu/library/feedlot/ch10.html


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well Once they have been fed up to a large amount I have found they can be put on what I call Total Feed OR Grain in front of them 24/7 I use a Huge Tub that holds over 100 pounds of grain and just let my steer eat as much as he wants too. And have never had a problem over the last 20+ years with doing this with one steer at a time. 
I have when raising horses have done the same thing put them also once built up to it on Total feed grain in front of them 24/7.
And I have yet to have one over eating problem like I said in way over 20 years more like 30 years at doing this.
But i sure have done this in every steer I have raised in the past 15 years Total Feed grain in front of them 24/7 When it gets low just dump in another 100 pound bag and let em eat that as much as they will.
AND Even at that I see them out eating grass and hay etc.~~!
And at that they are ready to butcher at around 15 months old where I get 400+ pounds of meat to put in my freezer.
Years ago I was raising Holstein steers on a program called ""TenderLean""
Where NO HAY only this Palletized Feed mixture along with corn. At the Start it was 10 to 1 Mixture meaning 10 parts TenderLean with 1 part of corn and at the end of 10 months you were feeding 10 Parts of Corn to One Part of tenderLEAN and a Holstein would Gain within ONE year to over 1200 pounds. I never waited that long but went up t 10 months old and at around 900 pounds and Put OVER 600 Pounds of meat in my freezer!!!!!!
So this Program AGAIN was a Steer Put on TOTAL Feed 24/7 -- 365 ~!
With NO HAY ONLY this Palletized Feed and Corn~!. But ALL they Could Eat always a FULL tub of this mixture in front of them~!
So here is another program of gee I have never heard of a steer eating all they can get and having any problems.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, all I can say is that you have been lucky. But, overeating/overfeeding is more likely to happen when you are changing feeds. You have to be cautious when changing or increasing the amount of feed you are feeding. You can end up with acidosis pretty easy, or bloat.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

What about feeding cornstalks as I take the garden down? Any limitations on things like cornstalks? I'm guessing free feeding most any hay besides alfalfa is OK.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just use the 3% rule and give the animal 3% of its weight in corn stalks. If I am putting the herd on different pasture I get them ready for the change in diet by filling them up on what they were eating so that they cannot overeat on the new forage. I make a gradual transition especially to plants that are known for bloating such as clovers or sorghums.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

The best way to change over is gradually. Although things like cornstalks are less likely to cause a big problem. They are pretty high in fibre, and not so high in energy. It is usually the lower fibre or higher energy feeds that cause problems.


----------

